# Advice for suspension for Z33?



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey everybody, 
Just figured I would ask the suspension experts here what they thought would be the best setup for my 03 350Z. My first upgrade is definitely going to be to the suspension, but I wanted to get everyone's opinions on what they thought would be the best setup for a Z33. I want about a 1 inch drop and I don't mind if it is a stiff ride, as most of you probably know the stock suspension affords a pretty stiff ride any ways. So, everybody please let me know what would be the best setup in your opinion. Thanks!
Fletch


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

A few 350Z peeps I know are rolling on the TEIN HA set-up. I haven't heard any complaints and the ride isn't necessarily overly stiff, but makes the car feel "tight". One keeps his around stock height because it makes it easier going in and out of his driveway, while a couple others have theirs down about an inch all around. Feels real good to me on the street, and more damping is only a few clicks away. I've also heard good things about the JIC set-up, but don't have any experience with them though. There are a few good, high quality choices to pick from for the 350.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> A few 350Z peeps I know are rolling on the TEIN HA set-up. I haven't heard any complaints and the ride isn't necessarily overly stiff, but makes the car feel "tight". One keeps his around stock height because it makes it easier going in and out of his driveway, while a couple others have theirs down about an inch all around. Feels real good to me on the street, and more damping is only a few clicks away. I've also heard good things about the JIC set-up, but don't have any experience with them though. There are a few good, high quality choices to pick from for the 350.


Yeah, I've heard good things about the Tein's too and I don't mind a stiff ride. Hopefully, I'll be getting a promotion here soon and then maybe I can actually afford to start doing some of the things I want to do, .


----------

